# A GTO Cake



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

A pastry chef I know made this 65 GTO cake for a client. He said the fondant icing is made in Switzerland. The brand name is Carma Masa Ticino. Expensive, but the best. The inside was cannoli cream and sliced strawberries. He's in the Wayne, New jersey area and I have his info if you are interested in any such orders. 
You can see more work at his company web site
http://www.cakespecialty.net/






















Dave


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I wouldn't think that would be possible. I COULD NEVER CUT IT


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

That took some talent!


----------

